Ask HN: What's the least expensive service to host a new SaaS platform? - WheelsAtLarge
======
tony-allan
It really depends on the resources your service will consume: cpu, memory,
storage, bandwidth, etc.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
I'm thinking in terms of a proof of concept with hopeful expansion in the
future.

~~~
_bxg1
Heroku is free for experimentation and very easy to set up, but gets pricey
once you start paying

